# New gaggia classic



## hemo (Mar 5, 2012)

New gaggia classic From gallacoffe.

It comes with small solenoid, I need to bought big one from Mark.

rancilio silvia steam wand from happy donkey fit directly without modification, But I got small leak from the tip-end of steam wand even if steam valve closed. I am not sure if this normal or need to return gaggia classic due to a faulty on steam valve.

Any suggestion??

About MC2 grinder its fantastic!!!!! and happy with it....


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

does it drip all the time? have you tried taking the wand off and refitting it,to see if it is only a fitting problem.


----------



## hemo (Mar 5, 2012)

Not drip all the time, just if the pressure high when I switch steam button on for 5 min. and not yet open steam valve for milk frothing.

I think this is not fitting problem as no leak from the nut winch is fix wand to the gaggia's body.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe the threads have been over tightened, a rubber washer added may solve the leak,the threads are not that strong so I wouldn't try to solve the problem by tightening too much.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

@hemo - did you ever resolve this?


----------

